# Alb-gold trophy  2009



## trhaflhow (10. Juli 2009)

Wollte mal fragen ob da jemand mitfährt

http://alb-gold.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27&Itemid=41


----------



## Interessierter (10. Juli 2009)

absoluter Pflichttermin ... aber ist doch noch eine ganze Zeit hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (10. Juli 2009)

könnte mein erstes Rennen werden, bin noch unentschlossen..


----------



## mibooo (10. Juli 2009)

War letztes Jahr mein erster MArathon wo ich überhaupt mitgefahren bin. War echt klasse und bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei


----------



## wildcat_1968 (11. Juli 2009)

ja, Münsingen/Trochtelfingen ist immer ein netter Saisonabschluss
und das Finishertrikot ist wirklich schön.


----------



## KaiservonChina (11. Juli 2009)

Gibts denn (noch) Plätze?
Wäre auch wieder interessiert an der Schlammschlacht


----------



## mauntzy (13. Juli 2009)

Hab grad gemeldet - also scheints noch Plätze zu geben. Allerdings 5 Euro Nachmeldegebühr inzwischen.


----------



## KaiservonChina (16. Juli 2009)

ah super, dann versuch ich das auch mal.
Danke dir!


----------



## KaiservonChina (17. Juli 2009)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> ah super, dann versuch ich das auch mal.
> Danke dir!



und ich bin auch angemeldet zur Mitteldistanz 
Hoffentlich wirds trocken dieses Jahr.

Gruß


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. August 2009)

Bin dabei, irgendwas mit 77km. Mein Schwager hat angemeldet, ist glaub die große Schleife. Hoffe auch auf Trocken und den Einsatz von Race King und Rocket Ron, ansonsten gibts noch fix 2 Nobbys drauf und fertig ist die Laube 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## trhaflhow (27. August 2009)

wenns "irgendwas mit 77km" ist ists die mitteldistanz

Kurzdistanz:     ca. 30 km /ca. 550 Höhenmeter
Mitteldistanz:    ca. 78 km/ ca. 1.150 Höhenmeter 
Langdistanz:    ca. 108 km/ ca. 1.700 Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2009)

wenn man sich die höhenmeter anguckt, sind das ja die reinsten spazierfahrten. 
absolute heizerstrecken.

nen vernünftiger marathon sollte bei 60km schon an die 1600hm haben.
so richtig schwer ists dann aber auch noch nicht.


----------



## trhaflhow (27. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man sich die höhenmeter anguckt, sind das ja die reinsten spazierfahrten.
> absolute heizerstrecken.
> 
> nen vernünftiger marathon sollte bei 60km schon an die 1600hm haben.
> so richtig schwer ists dann aber auch noch nicht.



hat hier jemand was von schwer geschrieben und marathon.
 wer spricht hier von marathon 
...rennen...heizen...schnell.

spass solls machen
 und wenn schon angesprochen  alles was unter 2500hm ist ist sowieso für weicheier

na dann bin ich bei dem rennen ja richtig


----------



## Interessierter (27. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man sich die höhenmeter anguckt, sind das ja die reinsten spazierfahrten.
> absolute heizerstrecken.
> 
> nen vernünftiger marathon sollte bei 60km schon an die 1600hm haben.
> so richtig schwer ists dann aber auch noch nicht.



schreibt jemand, der immer nur bei den Mädchen-Distanzen startet 



> 05.04. / 3. Lönskrug "Warm-up-Marathon" in Hellental / 40,8 km /// 25.04. / SKS MTB-Marathon in Sundern/Hagen / 55 km /// 24.05. / Schäferwerk MTB Marathon in Dassel / 40 km
> 05.07. / 11. Allersheimer Mountainbike-Cup / 53km /// 07.-09.08. / 24H-Duisburg / Team Osterfeld-Biker.de /// 16.08. / 3 Stunden von Detmold /// 22.08. / SKS-Sauerland-Marathon in Grafschaft / 59km
> 30.08. / XtasY-Wildwald-Vosswinkel-Marathon / 63km  // 19.09. / A Hard Day's Work in Barntrup / 8 Std.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2009)

ist halt mein erstes jahr in dem ich rennen fahre. 
richtig wieder biken tue ich eigentlich erst wieder seit einem jahr. davor mehrere jahre nur fussball. aber das auch nur spaßeshalber.

beleidigen will/wollte ich hier sicherlich niemanden!
ist halt einfach meine meinung zur streckenlänge und den höhenmetern.
jeder einigermaßen "schnelle" sollte aber schon zugeben dass die strecken sicherlich nicht anspruchsvoll sind, was die hm angeht.

für leute die wenig fahren und einfach nur mit vielen zusammen fahren wollen wirds schon reichen. aber für leute die das ganze schon etwas ergeiziger angehen und regelmäßig fahren, ist das ganze wohl keine herausforderung.


----------



## xkasimirx (31. August 2009)

Hi,
ich suche noch einen Startplatz über die Mittel- oder Langdistanz.

Falls jemand einen Platz abzugeben hat, bitte per PN melden.

Gruß kai


----------



## powderJO (1. September 2009)

würde auch einen (besser zwei) platz (bevorzugt langdistanz) nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (2. September 2009)

ich hab' auch erst gestern bemerkt, dass ich die Anmeldung verpasst habe. Wenn also noch jemand einen Mittel- oder Langdistanz-Startplatz hat, bitte PN.


----------



## powderJO (2. September 2009)

ich brauche keine mehr. hat sich erledigt.


----------



## CubElite (2. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ja ja ich weiß, wer zuerst kommt der malt zuerst 

Würde aber liebend gerne noch einen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke übernehmen, falls jemand verhindert ist...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## domingo2 (2. September 2009)

so gehts mir auch...einmal mitteldistanz wäre super ich schläfer


----------



## Golden_Willow (2. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen habe leider die Anmeldung verschlafen!
Wenn Jemand ein Startplatz übrich hat für Mitteldistanz kann er sich bei mir melden wäre supi! Einfach PN schicken!
Danke!


----------



## KaiservonChina (4. September 2009)

ich hab einen für die Mitteldistanz - hatte mich nachgemeldet und kann nun leider nicht starten  ... wer mir zuerst schreibt, hat gute Erfolgsaussichten  ... ich mach es so, weil ich niemanden bevorzugen will, indem ich jemanden anschreibe.

grüßle


----------



## KaiservonChina (5. September 2009)

der Platz ist nach aller Voraussicht weg. Danke!


----------



## Kika (7. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

mir hat leider ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrt genommen und mich auf dem Rennrad umgenietet. Tja, u.a. Bänderriss im Knie, Saison ist definitiv vorbei.

Habe daher einen Platz für die Mitteldistanz 78,0 km abzugeben. Hatte mich nachgemeldet mit                            43,00 EUR. Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Kika (9. September 2009)

Kurze Info: mein freier Startplatz ist schon vergeben. Grüsse K


----------



## Matti100 (9. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe Startplatz für die Langdistanz abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 610er (10. September 2009)

Hi!

ich hätte einen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz abzugeben.

Greez 610er


----------



## 610er (14. September 2009)

Auch mein Startplatz ist leider schon weg!

Greez 610er


----------



## the.saint (14. September 2009)

Hat jemand nen gps track zum nachfahren? bzw. einen link


----------



## Michael F888 (14. September 2009)

Falls jemand noch eine Startplatz zu vergeben hat ich würde sehr gerne einen nehmen. Distanz egal ich fahr alles, am liebsten jedoch mitteldistanz.

Gruß Michael


----------



## lopeng (14. September 2009)

Hi,

falls jemand nen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz abzugeben hat, bitte melden per PN, danke!


----------



## von dr alb ra (15. September 2009)

saint" data-source="post: 6333444"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen gps track zum nachfahren? bzw. einen link


Tach the.saint,

schau mal unter den link:
http://www.gps-sport.net/trainings/Alb-Gold-Trophy-2008_38750

ganz unten unter Aktionen kannst du dein Format auswählen.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir??

die Alb grüßt


----------



## the.saint (15. September 2009)

thx, muss mr halt noch bissle umbasteln


----------



## trhaflhow (17. September 2009)

ist die 2008er strecke mit der 2009er identisch?


----------



## naishy (17. September 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ist die 2008er strecke mit der 2009er identisch?


 
Bedingt.

Da letztes Jahr Start in Trochtelfingen war und dieses Jahr wieder Start in Münsingen ist.

Aber zu 97% ist die Langstrecke gleich würd ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (20. September 2009)

Weiß hier jemand ob und wie das mit einer Ummeldung funktioniert, also Startplatz von jemand anders übernehmen? Ich habe den Veranstalter angemailt, aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Matti100 (21. September 2009)

Ummeldung:
nachfolgend eine Nachricht des Veranstalters auf eine Anfrage diesbezüglich:

...
_dies ist noch möglich. Teilen sie mir einfach Ihre Daten (Adresse, Jahrgang, Tel.Nr. ,Verein, T-Shirt Größe) mit und ich werde es ändern.
Sie müsste natürlich die Gleiche Strecke fahren. _
_Teilen Sie mir auch bitte mit wie Ihr Freund heißt und seine Daten, damit ich auch den richtigen Namen ändere._


_Mit freundlichen Grüßen von der Schwäbischen Alb_

_Filmon Ghirmai_
_Marketing_

_ALB-GOLD Teigwaren GmbH_
_Im Grindel 1_
_72818 Trochtelfingen_
_Tel.: +49 (0)7124 92 91-116_
_Fax: +49 (0)7124 92 91-916_
_E-Mail: [email protected]_
_Internet: www.alb-gold.de_


----------



## Otzi (21. September 2009)

es gibt wieder einige Plätze, aber nur Langstrecke...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (22. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

da meine Freundin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal teilnehmen will, wollt ich fragen ob die Strecke vorher abgefahren wird. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab es die letzten Jahre die möglichkeit, ne Woche vorher oder so die Strecke der Kurz und Mitteldistanz geführt abzufahren. Täusch ich mich??? Ich keonnte mir die Mitteldistanz leider net merken ;-) und GPS hab ich au net.

Allen "Konkurenten" wünsch ich ein super Rennen,

Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Schnellwienix (23. September 2009)

Hallo,

habe Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz abzugeben. 

Meldet euch bei Interesse einfach per PN.

Gruß

Susanne


----------



## sinus741 (24. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz abzugeben.
Bei Interesse einfach kurz melden.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadiva (24. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hätte auch 2 Plätze (gern auch einzeln) abzugeben für die Kurzdistanz (ca. 30km, 550 hm).

Bei Interesse bitte melden!

Vielen Dank,

nadiva


----------



## nadiva (25. September 2009)

'Nabend!

Nur kurze Info: meine Plätze sind weg! 

Schönes Wochenende,

nadiva


----------



## Pablo P. (28. September 2009)

Hi zusammen!

Ich suche ebenfalls noch einen Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz... 


Grüße von dr Alb ra,

Björn


----------



## Barney-G (28. September 2009)

tach jungs, hat jemand ein aktuelles Höhenprofil der Mitteldistanz?

thanks

Benny


----------



## von dr alb ra (28. September 2009)

Tag,

muß mich bei barney anschließen.

Ein Höhenprofil wäre schon hilfreich, zumindest für ein Ersttäter wie mich bei der Albgold-Trophy.

Hab schon die gpx-datei runtergeladen und mit verschiedenen prog´s aufgemacht (GPS-Track-Analyse), bei keinem kommt ein Höhenprofil zustande.

Also Jungs von der Münsingeralb, schickt mal ein Höhenprofil rüber, denn daß ist fast wichtiger als ein Track.

die alb grüßt


----------



## aka (29. September 2009)

Barney-G schrieb:


> tach jungs, hat jemand ein aktuelles Höhenprofil der Mitteldistanz?


Bin zwar nicht von der Alb - aber hier die Höhenprofile der Kurz- und Mittelstrecke.


----------



## stscit04 (29. September 2009)

Vergebe meinen Startplatz (Langdistanz, kann umgemeldet werden). Email an mich mit Angebot - Vergabe nach Überweisungseingang.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## mauntzy (29. September 2009)

Bin auf Antibiotika und bis Sonntag wird das leider nix mehr:

Vergebe daher meinen Startplatz Langdistanz für den Saisonabschluss zum fairen Einkaufspreis von 38 Euro. Bitte PN an mich. Ummeldung kein Problem, Shirt-Größe M.

Rocco


----------



## mibooo (30. September 2009)

Bin am Wochenende gestürtzt und kann leider bei Alb Gold 2009 nicht anteten.

Hab deshalb meinen Startplatz für Mitteldistanz zu vergeben.

Bei Interesse kontakt per PN.

Gruß
Mibo


----------



## Schnellwienix (30. September 2009)

Schnellwienix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz abzugeben.
> 
> ...



Der Startplatz ist vergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mibooo (1. Oktober 2009)

mibooo schrieb:


> Bin am Wochenende gestürtzt und kann leider bei Alb Gold 2009 nicht anteten.
> 
> Hab deshalb meinen Startplatz für Mitteldistanz zu vergeben.
> 
> ...



Dieser Startplatz ist ebenfalls vergeben.


----------



## mauntzy (1. Oktober 2009)

meinen Startplatz für die Langdistanz gibt es noch, der Interessent ist abgesprungen. Würd mich freun, wenn sich jemand findet, denn ich bin noch bis mind. Samstag krank und auf Antibiotikum.


----------



## Giant_Team (1. Oktober 2009)

Habe Startplatz für Langdistanz wegen Krankheit abzugeben. (Shirt Gr. M)
Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Gruß
André


----------



## Mawa_0812 (1. Oktober 2009)

Habe einen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz abzugeben.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Barflex (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe einen Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz anzubieten.
Bei Intresse bitte PN.

Gruß
Barflex


----------



## MarcoRastlos (2. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

wer hat denn eine streckenzustandsbeschreibung abzugeben?

grüße
marco


----------



## lopeng (3. Oktober 2009)

Fährt jemand aus dem Raum Offenburg nach Münsingen?


----------



## pille-palle (3. Oktober 2009)

Hat noch jemand einen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz abzugeben?

Gruß pille


----------



## Pauline (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
zwei Startplätze für die Mitteldistanz zu vergeben.
Bei Interesse bitte melden unter 0176-22896948. Ummeldung ist morgen noch möglich, habe mich erkundigt.

Grüße,

Angi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mawa_0812 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mawa_0812 schrieb:


> Habe einen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz abzugeben.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.
> 
> ...



Der Startplatz ist vergeben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Oktober 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wer hat denn eine streckenzustandsbeschreibung abzugeben?
> 
> ...




Seit 20.09. kein Niederschlag mehr. Bis auf dieses kurze Stück bei Trochtelfingen im Wald ist doch eh alles bester deutscher Forstweg


----------



## lopeng (3. Oktober 2009)

Wer kann mir noch ein paar Angaben zur Mitteldistanz machen, z.B. Steilheit und Länge der besonders hervorzuhebenden Anstiege, Anzahl der Verpflegungsstellen und bei welchen km (irgendwie finde ich in der Ausschreibung nichts, ausser im Streckenpaln mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann) und sonstige besonderheiten der Strecke. Ausserdem ist auf der Web Site einmal die Alenberghalle und einmal die Beutenlayhalle als StartZiel angegeben


----------



## aka (3. Oktober 2009)

lopeng schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist auf der Web Site einmal die Alenberghalle und einmal die Beutenlayhalle als StartZiel angegeben


gibt's da einen unterschied 

zum rest: die strecke hat halt keine besonderheiten. labestellen sind doch im plan drin?


----------



## lopeng (3. Oktober 2009)

aka schrieb:


> gibt's da einen unterschied
> 
> zum rest: die strecke hat halt keine besonderheiten. labestellen sind doch im plan drin?



Weiß ich nicht obs da ein Unterschied gibt , ich komm nicht aus dem Kaff, deswegen frag ich ja!
"Labestellen" oder wie du die Dinger nennst, seh ich in dem tollen Plan auch V1 - V5, mich interessiert aber bei km wieviel die Verpflegungstellen kommen!


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Oktober 2009)

Meine Fresse, insgesamt rund 1900 Starter  Ich kannte das Rennen noch als kleiner netter Saisonabschluss, und jetzt ist kollektives Massenbolzen angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowaki (3. Oktober 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, insgesamt rund 1900 Starter  Ich kannte das Rennen noch als kleiner netter Saisonabschluss, und jetzt ist kollektives Massenbolzen angesagt.



Wie kommst Du auf diese Zahl? Laut br-timing sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
Kurzdistanz: 308
Mitteldistanz: 853
Langdistanz: 202
insgesamt somit: 1363
siehe hier: https://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Oktober 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf diese Zahl? Laut br-timing sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
> Kurzdistanz: 308
> Mitteldistanz: 853
> Langdistanz: 202
> ...



Oha, falsch geschaut, in den Starterlisten gibt es einige Riesenlücken zwischen den Startnummern. Da hast DU wohl recht 

Bin heute nämlich ganz vorne gestanden in der Aufstellung der 79km, und nach ganzen 1300 Startern sah das hinter mir bestimmt nicht aus 

Ansonsten wars heute wieder Mordsgaudi. Wie immer sehr schnelle Strecke und viel Windschattentaktik. Wetter wie fast immer dieses Jahr sehr gut und Orga genauso. Zu der Qualität der Verpflegung kann ich wenig sagen, da ich nonstop durch alle Labestellen durchgerauscht bin.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle,

kann es sein, dass die Distanzen dieses Jahr länger waren als angegenben?


Grüßle,

Micha


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Oktober 2009)

Hatte auf der Mitteldistanz genau 79,41km und 1158hm.


----------



## prozak (4. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte original satte 121,5 km auf der uhr. +/- 2-3 km find ich ja ok. aber 13 find ich schon ein wenig seltsam.


----------



## wowaki (4. Oktober 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Hatte auf der Mitteldistanz genau 79,41km und 1158hm.



Bei mir: 80,38 km und 1193 hm.


----------



## habibabua (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich hatte knapp 81 km und 1351 hm. entweder hat mein tacho die hm falsch gemessen oder ich bin mit einer falschen starthöhe ins rennen gegangen. jedenfalls wars zwar echt cool, aber ich war danach dermaßen fertig...

noch was anderes: mir passt das trikot nicht. hab größe xl genommen. ich würd das teil gern gegen die größe l eintauschen. oder falls jemand sein l-trikot nicht benutzt, würd ichs gern nehmen. könnt dann auch ein paar euro bezahlen. porto würd ich auch übernehmen. danke schonmal und noch nen schönen abend.

ciao habibabua


----------



## bujo12 (4. Oktober 2009)

habibabua schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte knapp 81 km und 1351 hm.


 
79 km / 1349 hm;
Garmin sogar 1448


----------



## lopeng (4. Oktober 2009)

Polar CS 600:
79,0 km
1265 Hm


----------



## deidalos (4. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Garmin hat für die Mitteldistanz 79.12 km und 1283 Hm angezeigt
also nicht soweit entfernt von der Ausschreibung 78km und 1150 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppy1974 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.

Weiss schon jemand einen Termin für 2010? Und wenn ja, ab wann kann man sich denn einschreiben?

Steppy


----------



## Pablo P. (4. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand die tatsächliche Strecke/HM für die Kurzdistanz zur Hand? Von den angegebenen 30 km/500hm war das m.E. meilenweit entfernt. Jemand im Ziel meinte, es seien 34 km gewesen, 2 Fahrer hinter mir im Zielbereich haben sogar anscheinend 36km gemessen. Dafür spricht auch, dass die Siegerzeit ca. 13 Minuten gegenüber der letztjährigen Trochtelfinger Strecke (auch 30 km/ bei 550 hm) langsamer war... das sind über 20%!


----------



## oztafan kolibri (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Kurzdistanz war 2007 37 km und knapp 750 HM. Dieses Jahr war die Strecke wegen Vorgaben des Forst- und Landratsamtes (Biosphäre ) etwas anders.

Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## speedy76 (5. Oktober 2009)

also mein Tacho hat 82 KM und 1291 Hm gemessen. Bei meinen Kumpels war es ähnlich viel.

naja, tat dann halt etwas länger weh


----------



## Pablo P. (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Marcel,

gratuliere zur super Zeit!  Ich war dieses Jahr leider etwas langsamer auf der kurzen Runde (auch relativ gesehen) als letztes Jahr, passt aber scho, wenn ich meinen 10-wöchigen Trainingsausfall nach Sturz in der Saisonmitte bedenke. 


Grüße,

Björn


----------



## speedy76 (5. Oktober 2009)

na is ja witzig das man sich hier trifft, war aber doch vom Wetter her besser als letztes Jahr. Nur die Langdistanz würde ich mir nie geben.

Ich sehe du hast dich auch zu einem 2. Rad entscheiden, harhar


----------



## Pablo P. (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte mich hiermit offiziell bei der jungen Dame entschuldigen, der ich am vor(-vor??)-vorletzten Anstieg beim Überholen mit den Worten "Los! Die da vorne holen wir ein, ist doch der letzte Anstieg!!!" Mut und Beine machen wollte. Ich dachte aber wirklich, es sei der letzte, lol... dass da noch ca. 100-150 hm auf uns zukamen, war mir nicht klar.


----------



## naishy (5. Oktober 2009)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Hat jemand die tatsächliche Strecke/HM für die Kurzdistanz zur Hand? Von den angegebenen 30 km/500hm war das m.E. meilenweit entfernt. Jemand im Ziel meinte, es seien 34 km gewesen, 2 Fahrer hinter mir im Zielbereich haben sogar anscheinend 36km gemessen. Dafür spricht auch, dass die Siegerzeit ca. 13 Minuten gegenüber der letztjährigen Trochtelfinger Strecke (auch 30 km/ bei 550 hm) langsamer war... das sind über 20%!


 

Meine Freundin is auch die Kurzdistanz gefahren und hat a bißerl über 35 km auf ihrem Tacho ghabt.

Würd auch sagen das die Strecke Startpunkt Münsingen anspruchsvoller ist. 


Langdistanz lt. Tacho 113 km (Ausschreibung 108 km)


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, irgendwie war das dieses Jahr etwas komisch, ich hab mich auch über 112km und fast 1900Hm gewundert, normalerweise stimmen die Daten ganz gut, aber die Strecke war auch definitiv etwas anders als sonst!
Dass die Kurzstrecke jedes Jahr anders ist ist übrigends klar, denn einmal startet man in Münsingen dann wieder in Trochtelfingen, deshalb ist die Kurzstrecke (und damit auch die Langstrecke die ja die Kurzstrecke enthält) zwangsläufig anders, denn sie muss ja immer vom Start/Zielort ausgehen. Die mittlere Strecke dürfte fast identisch sein, sie wird nur einmal von Münsingen und dann von Trochtelfingen aus gefahren, unterscheiden sollte sich hier nur der Bereich im Ort selbst...

Ansonsten wars mal wieder verdammt schnell - aber die Strecke ist ja auch denkbar einfach, mit mountainbiken hat das nicht so arg viel zu tun - selbst mit Starrgabel und dünnen 2.0er Reifen wars echt kein Problem - die Schotterkurven sind zwar nicht ohne, aber das geht auch mit breiteren nicht viel besser, und was Grobstolliges aufzulegen wegen ein paar Kurven ist nicht unbedingt gut für die Fahrzeit...
Auf der anderen Seite sieht das bei schlechtem Wetter ganz anders aus, und das war vor Jahren eigentlich fast üblich bei der Alb-Gold Trophy, ich versteh gar nicht was in den letzten paar Jahren los ist, kein Regen und plötzlich auch noch ne komplett trockene Strecke, letztes Jahr gabs wenigstens noch ne Schlammabfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

super schöne veranstaltung
nur ein kleiner kritikpunkt

der gegenverkehr der der mittelstrecke rel weit am anfang entgegen kam
( kanns nur aus der sicht der mittelstrecke beschreiben, da ich diese gefahren bin)
war saumässig gefährlich, da kein absperrband in der wegmitte war.
das sollten die orgas fürs nächste mal bedenken. hab nicht nur ich so empfunden


----------



## CubElite (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen,

war zum ersten Mal dabei und es war echt eine klasse Veranstaltung, bei der (fast) alles gestimmt hat...

Bin der Spitze der Kurzstrecke gefahren und als da auf einmal 850 Biker auf der gesamten Breite des Weges angeschossen kommen wirds einem schon "ein wenig" mulmig. Hoffe mal den Gestürzten gehts wieder gut!

Gibts noch Bilder außer bei www.firstfotofactory.com?


----------



## powderJO (5. Oktober 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> ...mit mountainbiken hat das nicht so arg viel zu tun...



stimmt. leider. strecken ohne trails gibt's ja öfter. aber noch nicht mal ein klitzekleiner berg weit und breit... woher hat unser sport noch mal seinen namen? 

war zum ersten mal da und wenn ich noch mal hinfahre, dann nur, weil ich dieses mal leider aussteigen musste  (vielen dank an den streckenposten, der mich zurück nach münsingen gebracht hat).


----------



## speedy76 (5. Oktober 2009)

stimmt der Gegenverkehr war echt übel. Vorallem hatte ich die Schilder nicht gesehen, da ich im Pulk unterwegswar und Plötzlich  " GEISTERFAHRER"  

zum Glück is nix passiert  Oder gabs größere Stürze???


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Oktober 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt. leider. strecken ohne trails gibt's ja öfter. aber noch nicht mal ein klitzekleiner berg weit und breit... woher hat unser sport noch mal seinen namen?
> 
> war zum ersten mal da und wenn ich noch mal hinfahre, dann nur, weil ich dieses mal leider aussteigen musste  (vielen dank an den streckenposten, der mich zurück nach münsingen gebracht hat).



Naja, wenn man weiß was einem erwartet geht das schon, und wie gesagt, es gab schon strömenden Regen bei 5 Grad, Wiesen, Wald alles matschig, kein Gefühl mehr in Armen und Beinen, dann ist man froh, dass die Strecke nicht so hart ist  (aber halt nur dann).
So ist es ein Training für die Tempowechsel, Tempohärte und Taktik


----------



## powderJO (5. Oktober 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man weiß was einem erwartet geht das schon, und wie gesagt, es gab schon strömenden Regen bei 5 Grad, Wiesen, Wald alles matschig, kein Gefühl mehr in Armen und Beinen, dann ist man froh, dass die Strecke nicht so hart ist  (aber halt nur dann).
> So ist es ein Training für die Tempowechsel, Tempohärte und Taktik



naja, hart ist es ja immer. wenn es nicht die kilometer oder die höhenmeter sind, sind es eben das gefahrene tempo oder das wetter die das rennen hart machen. das geballere hat ja auch unbestritten seinen reiz - für mich verliert der sich halt nur relativ schnell. liegt aber zugegenermaßen auch darin, dass mir bergigere profile mehr entgegenkommen als flache...

als training ist es sicher super - aber für ein training tue ich mir das nicht mehr an. dann setze ich mich doch lieber gleich hier zu hause auf den renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (5. Oktober 2009)

hab hier ein Kurzes Video gefunden,   auch die haben mehr km gemacht

http://www.gea.de/detail/1376300


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Oktober 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> naja, hart ist es ja immer. wenn es nicht die kilometer oder die höhenmeter sind, sind es eben das gefahrene tempo oder das wetter die das rennen hart machen. das geballere hat ja auch unbestritten seinen reiz - für mich verliert der sich halt nur relativ schnell. liegt aber zugegenermaßen auch darin, dass mir bergigere profile mehr entgegenkommen als flache...
> 
> als training ist es sicher super - aber für ein training tue ich mir das nicht mehr an. dann setze ich mich doch lieber gleich hier zu hause auf den renner



Das stimmt schon alles, aber einmal im Jahr ist das OK, so zum Herbstausklang, aber ehrlich gesagt bei schlechtem Wetter würd ich auch nimmer fahren, hatte ich ein paar mal, muss nicht unbedingt sein. Ist auch nicht grad mein Lieblingsterain, obwohl es mir liegt, ich mags einfach technischer, ist irgendwie schöner...


----------



## Humungus (5. Oktober 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> hab hier ein Kurzes Video gefunden,   auch die haben mehr km gemacht
> 
> http://www.gea.de/detail/1376300



auch im gea:

http://www.gea.de/detail/1376435


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Oktober 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> hab hier ein Kurzes Video gefunden,   auch die haben mehr km gemacht
> 
> http://www.gea.de/detail/1376300



Ja, scheint wohl ein eindeutiges Credo zu sein, nur die ersten fünf, die haben weniger km gemacht, Dank Führungsfahrzeug das falsch gefahren ist...

Und ich bin auch auf dem Video


----------



## RC7 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand das Rennen letztlich ok, würde aber dennoch gerne meine Kritik loswerden:

Nicht nur das Führungstrio wurde falsch geschickt, mir und mindestens zwei weiteren Fahrern ist das ebenfalls passiert - auch auf der Langdistanz ich denke ca. bei km 80. Als eine Straße eigentlich überquert werden sollte, bin ich die Straße nach unten gefahren da es keinen Hinweis gab dass es auf der anderen Straßenseite gerade aus weitergeht, unterwegs kamen mir zwei Fahrer entgegen, die mir schon per Handzeichen zu verstehen gaben dass hier irgendwas nicht stimmt, ich war aber ziemlich schnell (asphaltierte Straße bergab...) und hab nicht verstanden was die wollten, war mir da auch noch sicher das alles stimmt. Als ich dann plötzlich mitten in Münsingen stand, keine Hinweise auf den Streckenverlauf zu sehen waren und mir Passanten gesagt haben, dass vor mir noch keine Mountainbiker hier lang kamen, bin ich wieder umgedreht bis zum letzten Streckenposten... hab den auch angeschnauzt und er wusste offenbar auch was los ist, weil er mir gleich die Absperrung aufmachte, damit ich wieder auf die Strecke komme... letztlich waren es insgesamt wohl ca. 4 Kilometer die ich umsonst gefahren bin (hatte auf dem Tacho am Ende 114,7 km). Dazu ein deutliches Minus an Motivation auf dem Rest der Strecke, weil mir klar war dass bei dem recht engen Feld sicher einige Leute denen ich davor mit viel Anstrengung ein paar Minuten abgenommen habe jetzt einfach mal so wieder vor mir sind. Es ist außerdem gerade bei so einem Rennen auch sehr ätzend aus dem Takt zu kommen. Zudem war ich danach verunsichert ob auch tatsächlich alles stimmt und ich nicht vielleicht auf einer falschen Runde bin, oder sonstwas...


Auch nicht perfekt war die Versorgung mit Wasser: An einer Stelle habe ich eine Flasche mit irgendwas süßem bekommen (war ich weder gewohnt noch wollte ich das), obwohl ich ausdrücklich Wasser wollte. Das habe ich allerdings zu spät gemerkt um noch mal umzudrehen... Bei der nächsten Verpflegungsstelle (auf die ich mich dann natürlich schon gefreut habe) gab es einfach kein Wasser in Flaschen. Bei der darauf hat mir dann netterweise jemand was in meine leere Flasche gefüllt, da es auch dort kein Wasser in Flaschen gab, ich aber das süße Zeug nicht mehr sehen konnte...




Ansonsten noch: mehr Herrentoiletten und eine deutlichere farbige Unterscheidung der Streckenteilnehmer auf den Startnummern (rot für Lang- und orange für die Mitteldistanz konnte ich praktisch nicht unterscheiden) für das nächste mal...



Ich hätte noch eine Frage: Auf der Langdistanz angemeldet waren doch 204 Leute, gewertet wurden aber nur 135. Weiss jemand wieviele einfach zu lange gebraucht haben um gewertet zu werden, wieviele aufgegeben haben, wieviele davor noch umgemeldet haben und wieviele letztlich tatsächlich für die Langdistanz am Start standen...?
Das würde mich einfach interessieren, um mein Ergebnis ein wenig einordnen zu können - Platz 84 wenn tatsächlich nur um die 130 - 140 Leute gestartet sind wäre z.B. unter meinem Ziel wenigstens in der ersten Hälfte zu landen (den ätzenden Umweg mal völlig ignoriert...).



Übrigens wg. Streckenlänge: Bei www.br-timing.de wird die Länge der Langdistanz mit 113 km angegeben, ganz genau kann man das wohl eh nicht sagen, es dürften aber wohl zwischen 110 und 113 km gewesen sein.


----------



## prozak (6. Oktober 2009)

RC7 schrieb:


> ... Als eine Straße eigentlich überquert werden sollte, bin ich die Straße nach unten gefahren da es keinen Hinweis gab dass es auf der anderen Straßenseite gerade aus weitergeht, unterwegs kamen mir zwei Fahrer entgegen, die mir schon per Handzeichen zu verstehen gaben dass hier irgendwas nicht stimmt...


das war ich und ein schweizer 

und mit der motivation gings mir ähnlich. die war vollkommen dahin. außerdem war ich mir auch total unsicher, ob ich auf der richtigen strecke war... dachte, man muss  auf der langstrecke nicht zweimal das "gegenverkehrsstück" passieren, bzw. diese runde zweimal fahren...


----------



## aka (6. Oktober 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> das war ich und ein schweizer
> 
> und mit der motivation gings mir ähnlich. die war vollkommen dahin.



Da hatte ich wohl Glueck, kurz zuvor den Anschluss an euch verloren zu haben, so blieb mir der Umweg erspart 
Aber Ihr mich habt mich dann trotz eueres Ausflugs noch ziemlich abgeledert.


----------



## andi4711 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

meine Daten Polar S710 1255 Hm und 79 Km. 

Evtl. hat der ein oder andere ja auch ein Problem mit Gegenverkehr:

Ca. 5 Km nach dem Start hatte wir/ich fast einen Frontalzusammenstoß
mit aus der falschen Seite engegenkommenden Bikern(ich denke die Leader
aus der 30 Km Runde)! Wir waren mit ca. 35 Km/h unterwegs und auf 
einmal höre ich einen Schreien und meine Vorderleute ziehen ihr Bike 
nach links weg. Bei mir war es dann ganz knapp....  viel hat da 
wirklich nicht gefehlt!! Keine Ahnung warum die Jungs auf der falschen
Seite fuhren? Vor 2 Jahren war dieser Teil der Strecke mit Trassierband in 
2 Fahrbahnen getrennt! Dieses Jahr waren nur Schilder "Achtung Gegenverkehr" 
aufgestellt! Werde hier noch eine Mail an den Veranstalter schreiben.... 

Ansonsten fand ich es einen schönen Saisonausklang....


----------



## oztafan kolibri (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so, bis auf die Gegenvekehrspassage (das war später bei Trochtelfingen zwar eng, aber besser gelöst) eine rundum sehr, sehr gelungene Veranstaltung - wobei das Wetter nicht ganz unschuldig war .

Kritikpunkte von mir:

- dieses unselige Taurus-Gesöff das von den Helfern an den  Verpflegungsständen 2x statt Apfelschorle ausgegeben wurde (war ja auch wegen der Farbe leicht zu verwechseln - aber trotzdem, ich hatte fast 10 km an dem eklen Nachgeschmack :kotz

- zu viel Asphalt oder Forstautobahn (auch hier kann der Veranstalter nix für, da ist das Landrats- oder Forstamt schuld), eigentlichh hätte ich auch mit dem Querrad fahren können.


----------



## mibooo (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Björn alias Paplo P.

 Auch wenn das Umschreiben der Namen und der Streckenenwechsel etwas "streßig" war, hört es sich an als es dir gefallen hätte. Hab dich im Starterfeld noch kurz gesehen.

Wünsch dir ne sturzfreie Saison 2010 und vielleicht läuft man sich bei Alb Gold 2010 über den weg...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Micha,

danke für die guten Wünsche und Deine Geduld beim Ummelden. Mir hat's super gefallen, wenngleich ich natürlich von Deinem Pech profitiert habe...


Darum auch Dir viel Erfolg und Sturzfreiheit für 2010! 

Björn


----------

